# General > Pets Corner >  Dog Kennels in Caithness

## kel24

I was hoping to go away for a couple of nights soon but need to find a kennel for my dog, could anyone tell me if Ramscraig is any good and what they charge etc. as that is where i'm thinking of putting him.

Thanks

----------


## aidipi

Don't know if you would be going by car or if you would be wanting to take your dog part of the way but we always use Ardross Kennels which are run by Clem and Trish Munro.  It is just at Tain and they are excellent.  They give their guests plenty of exercise and are so good to them.  Our dog just needs to hear the word holidays and he get so excited as he knows he is off to see his friends!  They can be contacted on 01862842484 and I would use them before I would use anyone else.

----------


## kel24

Thanks for that aidipi, unfortunately i don't drive so couldn't get that far south, but i'll keep it mind incase i'm getting a lift next time.

----------


## kel24

Has anyone used long green kennels in keiss, could you tell me if they are any good?

----------


## daisychain

Don't use  Long green, i wouldn't put my pet rat out there!!!. Ramscraigs are 1st class kennels Paula and Graham are lovely people who care about the dogs. Not sure what this years rates are though. Hope this helps

----------


## donss

I have used Ramscraigs at Dunbeath (Graham) for our two Boxers, and couldn't fault them at all: Just about to arrange a 3 weeks stay for them again for July: hope I'm not too late....

----------


## kel24

Thanks for all the advice everyone, do u have to book well in advance to get them in?

----------


## Tatbabe

there's a lady called Tia Smith sort of opposite Dounreay who offers dog boarding in her kennels.
she's very nice but don't know what she charges.
*TIA*.*SMITH*@ SKY.COM 07857695950

----------


## kel24

Thanks for that tatbabe, i might give her a call and find out more.

----------


## mrsC2011

i always put my dog to longgreen at keiss and i have no problems with ray so i would like to know why he always gets slated

----------


## kel24

I have to say i have never used him, but have heard nothing but bad things about the kennels, so i think i will stay well clear and go with someone else, i don't want to take the chance.

----------


## The Music Monster

> i always put my dog to longgreen at keiss and i have no problems with ray so i would like to know why he always gets slated


We take our mog there and she is ALWAYS pampered - I don't know why people have a problem with it, but if it is going on something that happened in the past, I can assure you that it is a great place now!

----------


## Dadie

Really?
Whats the state of the kennel facilities now?
Is it all heated and lighted with easy to clean surfaces now...
And the cattery bit?

----------


## porthos

In my day, kennels were just that!  You left the pet somewhere that you knew it would be cared for (fed, watered, exercised and spoken to) but heating and lighting didn't come into it!  
Longgreen is where we've taken our cat for a few hols now and she always seems much happier than she did at the other catteries that she has stayed at.

----------


## daisychain

I put my cat to longreen a few years ago he'd just had his vaccs and he had a slight allergic reaction to it so i asked the irish man to keep an eye on it. When i went to pick him up i asked how he'd been and he said he'd no idea as his kids (who were quite young then) were doing the cats!. Also he had an excercise pen for the dogs but it was full of long untrampled grass??? and the two times we put the dogs there they came out thin and both had upset tummies. He may have bucked up his ideas but i would never use those kennels again.

----------


## Lassie

I'm glad your cat has a nice time there, however my dog did not so therefore I would not use this establishment again

----------


## unicorn

My dog came back in a terrible state, after I used them, although after sending the pics to someone privately today they said it was to be expected as she was left for 17 days and dogs get stressed!!!!!!!!! 
Lord knows how they survive in rescue kennels for months then eh?

----------


## snownhill

i used the lady at upper dounreay for my dogs when we were moving up, she was very good, the dogs were sad when they come home as they missed being with her,lol, she has them living in her home to, will use again when i go away,

----------


## mrsC2011

unicorn if ur have something to be bitchy about then say it to me

----------


## Dadie

Unicorns photos I got ages ago expain everything to me clearly as well as the condition I got Benson back in when he went into Longgreen Kennels THE ONCE as well as the resulting vet bill we had to endure afterwards as well as the time off I had to take to get him back to health!

----------


## Dog-eared

Longreen kennels. Don't just drop the dog off, have a _good_ look at _all_ of the accomodation first. Then you'll walk away. And don't listen to the patter.

----------


## Dadie

Thank you dog-eared!
nuff said!

----------


## dragonfly

> My dog came back in a terrible state, after I used them, although after sending the pics to someone privately today they said it was to be expected as she was left for 17 days and dogs get stressed!!!!!!!!! 
> Lord knows how they survive in rescue kennels for months then eh?


lol thats what I was told too!

----------


## Phill

I've absolutely no problem putting my dog at Longreen, and doggy is always happy to go there.

----------


## Hogfather

> ...... it was to be expected as she was left for 17 days and dogs get stressed!!!!!!!!! 
> .....


Sorry for 'snipping' you, Unicorn
Yes dogs do get stressed in kennels, but its up to the people there to help them cope with the experience! 'Fraid I'd not have great faith in a kennel that couldn't deal with a stressed dog (one of mine gets stressy in kennels but I trust the people I have left her with in the past to settle and reassure her!)

Kel24 - make sure you go and have a look at the place you choose before you put your dog to them, if you possibly can. (I know it's hard without transport!)

PS Is Longgreen licensed? Just that they weren't on the list when I asked the wifie at the council for a list of local kennels (not that there were many on the list at all mind!) - I like to see a license cos I know they have to be properly insured etc.

----------


## mrsC2011

i can tell u that longreen is licensed and they have got insurance and i really wish u ALL wouls stop havin a go

----------


## TIA

HI, iam the lady from dounreay, i do look after dogs from time to time but it is for friends and family, not as a business, thanks

----------


## daisychain

> i can tell u that longreen is licensed and they have got insurance and i really wish u ALL wouls stop havin a go


How is it having a go when people are talking about thier personal expierences?. When i asked to see the accomodation for the dogs there i was told i couldn't as it would upset the other dogs, i have never been to a kennel that used that excuse before!!!.

----------


## Hogfather

> i can tell u that longreen is licensed and they have got insurance ...


Glad to hear it! But if I was Mr/Mrs Long Green I'd be quite 'sweary worded' off that I was paying money (assume you have to pay? is it expensive?) and jumping through hoops for my license but not appearing on the Council list *confused face*

I don't actually know any 'real people'  :Wink:  who have used the kennels so i haven't heard anything about them really. But have to admit that what Unicorn and Daisychain in particular have said would tend to ring the alarm bells for me.

(Oooooo, I seem to have 'grown' an extra green square!!!???? Is that good?)

----------


## mrsC2011

well i use longrenn all the time and ray runs it himself so its quite hard for him to have all these ppl say bad things about the place and as he is a friend aswell its no nice for me to here either and he wouldnt advertise if he wasnt licenced and insured as he would get caught out there wouldnt he and i dont get in the kennels if there is any other dogs in as they do get really upset and it takes a long time for him to get them to settle again 

think of this how would any of u feel if u were taken to a kennel and ur owner the person u love and trust just dumped u there and u dont no if there comin bak remember a dog is a pack animal and gets upset and stressed out when left on its own tell me if im wrong but would any of u no feel the same

----------


## Dadie

All other kennels I have used let you see the living conditions and space your dog is going to be using.
Gives you peace of mind or a chance to backout if you dont like what you see.
Dogs can get stressed, but, that should be picked up on and steps taken to remedy the situation.
i.e keeping the dog on its same food its used to and monitoring that its eating and drinking.
And the chance for vet intervention before things get out of control, not after.

----------


## Lassie

> think of this how would any of u feel if u were taken to a kennel and ur owner the person u love and trust just dumped u there and u dont no if there comin bak remember a dog is a pack animal and gets upset and stressed out when left on its own tell me if im wrong but would any of u no feel the same


how would you feel if the dog you love and had entrusted to a person in the business of looking after dogs in kennels had upon collection lost a vast amount of weight because "he never touched his food" (nor do I beleive he was ever coaxed to eat it, just thrown in and left to it) and whose coat was covered in his own excrement (probably due to the kennel not being cleaned out daily and/or not being taken out regularily enough)

I use 2 kennels now, one being local the other being near inverness airport - both have excellent clean facilities and the dogs excercised regularly (the one in inverness takes the dogs on walks in woods 3 times a day)

you say its only Ray running the place himself.......maybe he needs to employ a kennel maid to help him, there is certainly need for more kenneling locally but I certainly wouldn't be putting any of my dogs back there until I knew from personal recommendations that the place had changed,  it might be hard for both you and him to read these comments however mine is a true and accurate account of what I observed upon collecting my pet and with so many similar observations maybe its critisism that needs to listened to and changes put in place

----------

